# Ammo in Spanish



## SolaGratia (Jul 10, 2007)

FELiRe (Editorial Foundation of Reformed Literature) publisher of Spain recently announce the published of more than 5,800 and growing John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion.

http://www.felire.com/castellano/CONOZCANOS.htm

For those who can read Spanish this is a good translation of the Institutes because of it closeness to the original Latin version by Calvin.


----------

